# Mouth Ulcers



## gojukylie (Feb 23, 2004)

I have been suffering from severe mouth ulcers of late and wonder if anyone can help me out. I never get stressed and I eat well. I consume salads, meat & veges every day with a great variety of different foods. Does anyone know how I can stop them and what I can use to help them go away?


----------



## Old Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

gojukylie said:
			
		

> I have been suffering from severe mouth ulcers of late and wonder if anyone can help me out. I never get stressed and I eat well. I consume salads, meat & veges every day with a great variety of different foods. Does anyone know how I can stop them and what I can use to help them go away?



there is a product you can pick up at the local drugstore called "Peroxyl". It is a mouthwash that contains Peroxide. you just swish a capful in your mouth for sixty seconds twice a day and you will sing praises to the company that sells the stuff. It is the best. My daughter suffers terribly from mouth ulcers as have i in the past and this is the only stuff that works.


----------



## gojukylie (Feb 24, 2004)

:uhyeah: Thankyou for the tip, I shall grab that stuff ASAP. Hopefully I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 24, 2004)

Harmless apthous ulcers are pretty common in, I've read, about 20% of the population.  They're extremely painful but otherwise not something you need to worry about much.  Something as simple as gargling with a solution of water and salt helps a little, and there are medications that can hasten the resolution of the ulcers.  Treatment is generally not required, though, if you can stand the pain while they heal.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Old Tiger said:
			
		

> there is a product you can pick up at the local drugstore called "Peroxyl". It is a mouthwash that contains Peroxide.


It is great stuff.  Or you can just buy a bottle of hydrogen peroxide........cheaper, but not minty flavored.  I used to get severe tonsillitis once a month or so (until I had my tonsils out last summer) and I used to rinse with one part Peroxyl, one part Listerine.  Listerine might burn on ulcers......but it's great for other mouth problems.  That and good old salt water are about the best you can do for mouth troubles.  I also recommend a product like "kank-a" or "orajel".....these contain a numbing solution and you just rub it directly on the ulcer.  Just don't do it before you're going to eat or you risk biting your tongue and not feeling it!  If they are extremely painful and you can get an appointment with a physician, I'd ask for a prescription product called Lidocaine viscous -- it's an anesthetic and you can just swish it around your mouth.  Numbs everything -- great product.  Hope this helps!  Hope you feel better soon!

Erin


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 24, 2004)

This also works usually within 24 hrs. Obtain Gentain Violet from your pharmacist. No perscription is nessesary but you will have to ask for it. Lance the ulcer with a sterile needle and apply the solution. Reapply in two hrs. Carefull, this stuff will stain anything it touches.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 24, 2004)

gojukylie said:
			
		

> I have been suffering from severe mouth ulcers of late and wonder if anyone can help me out. I never get stressed and I eat well. I consume salads, meat & veges every day with a great variety of different foods. Does anyone know how I can stop them and what I can use to help them go away?


Pretty much every time you sustain a mouth injury from a punch and or a tooth brush mishap, you can rest assure it will become an ulser. I understand there are certain vitamins you can take that will lessen the liklihood of them occuring but I don't have that info with me right now.
Sean


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Mar 15, 2004)

My doctor says they are the result of a virus. In my case they happen after biting myself or during high stress situations. 

The last time I talked to my doctor he prescribed gargling with a mix of one part each of Lidocain, Benedryl liquid and Malox. Pardon the spellings! It sure feels strange but it works for me.


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 15, 2004)

Tae Kwon Doughboy said:
			
		

> My doctor says they are the result of a virus. In my case they happen after biting myself or during high stress situations.
> 
> The last time I talked to my doctor he prescribed gargling with a mix of one part each of Lidocain, Benedryl liquid and Malox. Pardon the spellings! It sure feels strange but it works for me.


 Magic Mouthwash!


----------

